# Gas drain help



## mcooper11 (Dec 17, 2016)

Hello to my Craftsman helpers,

I am not a handy man and made the mistake of not running all of the gas through before storing it away last winter. It is a Craftsman 26" 206CC Quiet snowblower, purchased new in 2015.

Today, it would not start and I have tried everything under the sun so I am thinking it is bad gas. Can anyone help in how to drain the gas? I see the oil drain and did that, but just need to figure out how to drain all of the gas in there.

Thank you SOOO much for your help!!!
-Mike


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*What engine is it. if it is a newer briggs you are going to have to pull the tank off the engine. or get a turkey baster and suck it out. *


----------



## mcooper11 (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for the help Powershift! I am not sure how to check what engine it is other than saying what it is:

Craftsman 26" Quiet 208cc Dual-Stage Zero Turn Snowblower

Turkey baster sounds like the best option? Would there be any other gas I would have to drain that has already made it from the tank to the fuel line? I don't think I would want to tip it upside down...would I?

GREATLY appreciate the help from you and the others!



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *What engine is it. if it is a newer briggs you are going to have to pull the tank off the engine. or get a turkey baster and suck it out. *


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

mcooper11 said:


> Thanks for the help Powershift! I am not sure how to check what engine it is other than saying what it is:
> 
> Craftsman 26" Quiet 208cc Dual-Stage Zero Turn Snowblower
> 
> ...


* No don't tip it suck the old gas out put some fresh in and see what happens. otherwise you are going to need a carb overhaul.*


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

If it won't start now... it needs a carb cleaning..!! If you do not have a fuel shut off valve, install one.... in the spring shut valve OFF, let it run dry and choke it to death, then remove the carb drain plug and let the last 1/5 oz drain out... (but before you do that, don't forget to put fuel stabilizer in the tank as well and let that run through for a few minutes before shutting down...

Pull the carb, clean it..... fire it up and "get-er-done", as Larry would say..!! Good luck.


----------

